# knee pads and long pants



## nikkos (Dec 13, 2016)

hey guys, the temp's got really low in my area,
so i bought one of those fox demo dh pants that fits really 
nice and also protect me alot from thorns, 
i mostly ride dh/enduro in a really rocky terrain so i have to wear knee pads for safety. 
my question is, is it ok if ill wear my knee pads over my pants? 
i have the fox launch pro and they are kinda 'heavy duty' type 
of pads.

will be glad to hear some opinions, 
thanks in advance


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

It will be somewhat uncomfortable because your pants will bunch up or pull tight around your knees. It'll also increase the retention of sweat around the knees. IMO, if I could put them under the pants or somehow get ones incorporated into the pants, I'd go that route.

That being said, I wouldn't have anything against wearing them on the outside. A little more uncomfortable, but safety first.


----------

